# Gossip!



## allaboutit86 (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so sick of gossip.






I'm pretty young. 19, at that. And I'm married. I have been married for a little over 3 months. I graduated from a small school that was nitoriously known for it's rumors. I still go to some football games there. My sister is the mascot, and she plays basketball.

I don't talk to hardly any of my old girlfriends from there. Maybe 2 or 3 at the most. No one knows much about mine and my husband's marriage. Other than people I confide in and family.

Someone is spreading around a hellish rumor that my husband and I are having problems and that I am cheating on him!!



Which is not true AT ALL. 

My question is: How do I go about finding out who is spreading this rumor? And do I confront the person or not? I really need to know how to handle this situation without losing my temper and end up in physical fighting.


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2005)

My only advice is, IGNORE them.

No need to confront them, you'll just wasting your time. Show them that you do not care for whatever they said about you. Just focus on yourself on your small family.

If you keep thinking about the gossip, It'll kill you and you won't be able to enjoy your life





Just a few days ago, a friend of mine told me that my old friends spreading unpleasant gossip about me, but I don't care and I didn't even listen to what she said. Instead, I changed the subject on our conversations and started sharing infos about skin care and make up with her lol.

Now, forget the gossip and start posting on FOTD, you'll feel better soon after that!


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 30, 2005)

Its hard to ignore them, but when you don't have proof of who is starting the rumor, there's not much you can do. I know its difficult...heck, even people in their late 50's gossip! As such is the case where I work, which is one reason why I'm looking to get out. People who gossip need to get a life, they start rumors because they are evil and must have a rather dull life. I hate gossipers!!

Grrr!!! I feel your anger!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 30, 2005)

Honestly If That Was Me And I Found Out That Person, I Would Of Kicked Thyre You Know What.you Wanna Talk Sh"t Fine , But Dont Mess With Somebodys Marriage.but The "good" Advice I Can Give You Is, Next Time Time You Go To A Game And Everybody Is There, Just Hold Ur Husbands Hand And Hug Him, And Laugh, Just Have Fun, That Will Get Them Pissed Off, You Have To Show Them Its Not Bothering You, And You And Ur Husband Are In Love And Doing Fine.

They Will Hate That There "rumors" Didnt Work.if You Dont Mind Me Asking... Does Your Husband Believe These Rumors?


----------



## Laura (Oct 30, 2005)

How pathetic are the people that start vicious rumours like that? Allaboutit86, my advice would be to ignore them as best you can and focus all your energy on the good things in your life.

There's a saying in the UK that i think is SO true.. Today's news is tomorrow's chip paper. It means something like.. the gossip today, will be forgotten about tomorrow!


----------



## genie (Oct 31, 2005)

hi all, genie here. i am a bit older than most of you and have pretty much seen it all. i've learned that you cannot control anyone else. you can only control yourself. that being the case, ignore the immature, petty and jealous gossip spreaders and live well. it is the best revenge.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 3, 2005)

I have to agree with genie and kim



do not play into this drama and gossip just live life with your husband happily.


----------



## Divaofreality (Nov 3, 2005)

i'm sorry they're spreading rumors about you sweetie but don't invest time in trying to dispell them. you'll end up beating yourself up about it. Obviously someone is jealous of what you have


----------



## redrocks (Nov 4, 2005)

I too would ignore them. The more you go after the person, the more it fuels the fire. And it's just not worth it. The people you love know the truth and that's all that should matter!

It's really sad that people have nothing better to do with their lives than gossip and start rumors!


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* I too would ignore them. The more you go after the person, the more it fuels the fire. And it's just not worth it. The people you love know the truth and that's all that should matter! 
It's really sad that people have nothing better to do with their lives than gossip and start rumors!

That is so true.......just ignore them because when you just play it cool, that kindness is the deadliest weapon ever!!!!


----------



## LuckyMe (Jan 22, 2006)

My husband comes from a small town where people thrive on gossip. Thankfully we do not or have not ever lived there because those people have nothing better to do. Everyone knows who is with who and who has done what. My suggestion is to move to a different community.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LuckyMe* My husband comes from a small town where people thrive on gossip. Thankfully we do not or have not ever lived there because those people have nothing better to do. Everyone knows who is with who and who has done what. My suggestion is to move to a different community. I wouldn't suggest moving.......just because someone has nothing else to do with lives they want to interfere in someone elses. Never let anyone run you away.....when you hear stories like that....yeah, even if it's about you, laugh at them because why would you let it hurt you if you know that it isn't true. Who cares what others think. You know that you and your husband isn't having any problems and that you aren't cheating. Like they say, "Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer" because in actuality, it could be the one that is bringing you all the news that could have a handle in it all. When the news is brought to you, people would love to know how you took in the news, like did you laugh, cry, yell......because just the little things that you might do that may seem small, that could totally be their big entertainment. You know people LOVE drama.......all I have to say is don't give them a show. Smile and laugh at the news and say that person needs to get a life!


----------



## Andi (Jan 22, 2006)

oh god I too have been the victim of gossip a while ago. It was some mean person trying to make me and my bf break up.

I hope your husband trusts you enough to not care too much about those rumors. how horrible of them saying youÂ´re cheating. I can so feel your pain!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 23, 2006)

People gossip so that they can feel important . . . they like the attention they get for having the latest 'dish' and most people's motivation is to gain popularity. You don't want to let these people know that their behavior is getting to you, do you?

I say Ignore, Ignore, Ignore.

Whenever I get wind of gossip about me, I try to remember this little jingle:

*Go ahead - talk about me, *

*But I have some Advice:*

*Tap your heels together*

*And say: "I need a life"*

Makes me feel better everytime.


----------



## pieced (Jan 26, 2006)

Apperently the people starting these rumors don't have much to engage themselves with, so to pass time, they start rumors. Rumors have been around ever since humans started to commucate with each other. It's hard to ignore, but you know the truth, and your husband knows the truth, and infact that is all that matters. They are probably just jealous that you found the one who you knew was you other half, and they are still struggling with themselves. So ignore them, and live happily with your husband, he is your family now. The energy wasted on people who spreading rumors is the time you should invested in your marriage. You found love, love the love in your life, and close your eyes to the hate...


----------



## Leony (Jan 26, 2006)

Another old thread bumped.

Please don't bump any personal and intense old thread like this.

Be creative, we got many other threads to reply, not old thread like this.


----------



## Midori (Jan 27, 2006)

I think it was Oscar Wilde who said something like... "the only thing worse than being talked about is not being talked about." I may have got that wrong but the sentiment is true. Why would someone invent a rumour about you? Only because they envy you, and they have low self esteem. The best revenge on that sort of person is to let 'em live! You could do no worse to them.

Smile to yourself at the knowledge that people think you are worth spreading rumours about, and then forget about it - everyone else will.

Edit:

Originally Posted by *Leony* Another old thread bumped.Please don't bump any personal and intense old thread like this.

Be creative, we got many other threads to reply, not old thread like this.

Ooops! Sorry! I didn't read that last post before replying - sorry for replying to this old thread...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree with everyone who said that you should ignore them. Don't get so mad about it because that's what the people who started the rumors want. If you try to confront them, that will probably make them say them more nasty things about you. If you just ignore them and go on with your life, they'll eventually stop.


----------

